# A recent job



## PlumberMario (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

A friend told me about this forum and I finally decided to register. I thought that you'd get a kick out of a job that I did a week ago. Hope you guys enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What this is a job you just did..... what a freakin mess


----------



## PlumberMario (Oct 21, 2010)

No, no lol - I came across this @ a job I had to do


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice I see you joined also as alperin, guess you did not like your 1st name? it's all cool.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PlumberMario said:


> No, no lol - I came across this @ a job I had to do


I hope so :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you following me around taking pictures of my work? :laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

We call that freestyle plumbing out here. I wish I would have taken pics of the 30 gallon mobile home water heater being used as a boiler to heat 4 zones in a 2500 sqft house. Something tells me the investor who bought the place as a flip isn't going to make as much money on the deal as he'd hoped.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PlumberMario said:


> No, no lol - I came across this @ a job I had to do


If the job you had to do wasn't fixing that mess, you did someone a disservice....


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sweet!*

That's a double-reversing s-trap with a half twist - a high degree of difficulty, and many won't even attempt it. There'll only be minor deductions for the purple primer on the cabinet floor, but this should definitely put him at the top of the leader board.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Nice Clean Work Mario*

Looks great. I like the mix of PVC and ABS in first pic. That's some good looking quality work right there. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I love when the p traps are backwards personally, that way they have a 
6" trap weir. That's pretty good though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

:thumbup: Hope you fixed that, and that it isn't your work. That's pathetic


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> :thumbup: Hope you fixed that, and that it isn't your work. That pathetic


As with many customers getting plumbing like that fixed depends on them saying go ahead and do the work with them paying you for it.

I have a fired customer that, 3 times I have been to her house with kitchen sink drainage problems that has a 12" deep trap on the kitchen sink with a garbage disposer installed...:laughing:

I offered her a really decent price to repair it coupled with cleaning the drain but no deal. She would rather argue that I should do a better drain cleaning job and her bad plumbing which worked great for a couple of years is not the problem.

A Badger 5 that has been operating in a flooded condition for 3 years, with numerous applications of drain cleaning chemicals and a 12" deep trap cannot possibly be the problem. It has worked well for 3 years and I'm just a crooked plumber trying to rip her off...:laughing:

She wasn't paying and I wasn't making donations...
Customer fired!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ishmael said:


> That's a double-reversing s-trap with a half twist - a high degree of difficulty, and many won't even attempt it. There'll only be minor deductions for the purple primer on the cabinet floor, but this should definitely put him at the top of the leader board.


Agreed...I give it a 7 :laughing:


----------

